# Doing two Sports at Once?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I love doing flyball with Ozzy so far, and so does he. But I would also LOVE to get him into agility as well. 
Is it a bad idea to get him in two different sports at the same time?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nope, all of mine do at least three.

ETA: I feel that agility and flyball actually compliment each other VERY nicely


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ditto. You just have to be aware of the physical demands on the dog.

Honestly for me the biggest thing holding me back is time and money (mostly money). I can participate in several things but can't realistically be competitive in more than one at once.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine do skijoring and agility and I plan to start tracking.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Flyball and agility is a common combination of sports! Competing is so expensive though...I've been dying to get into herding forever, but training and competing in agility costs so much!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Liesje said:


> Ditto. You just have to be aware of the physical demands on the dog.
> 
> Honestly for me the biggest thing holding me back is time and money (mostly money). I can participate in several things but can't realistically be competitive in more than one at once.


 This is the problem I've always had! 

Flyball and Agility can go good together, although IME dogs who are heavily trained in Flyball first tend to develop some poor jumping habits. But I'm not sure that will be such a problem with smaller dogs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Mine are both training in three venues:

Stark - herding, schutzhund and agility

Zefra - schutzhund, agility and dock diving


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome! I'll try and find an agility class around here. Usually the training classes out here aren't that expensive from what I've found out here. Six weeks of flyball training was only $65, and I forgot what the agility training I found costed, but I remember it was very reasonable. Now competing/trial costs... that might be a bit different. lol


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Mine have always done conformation and obedience, plus either agility or herding (can't afford to do both at the same time).


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh does herding and agility- we just started that. They both require he listen and work away from him. What I didn't count on is that before class he herds all the dogs playing in the field and during class he lines everybody up in the order he wants them. Ozzy will be great at both sports!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Stosh said:


> Stosh does herding and agility- we just started that. They both require he listen and work away from him. What I didn't count on is that before class he herds all the dogs playing in the field and during class he lines everybody up in the order he wants them. Ozzy will be great at both sports!


This is so funny. I've never seen a dog herd other dogs... I hope you take video of that and share it sometime.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nop!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Catu said:


> Nop!


Sorry, this wasn't meant to be here, but yes, my dogs do more than one activity at once, it is MY time the only thing that prevents me from doing more.


----------

